# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  ایجاد فیلتر

## دلفی3000

با سلام
من یک بانک دارم با 2 فیلد 1- نام 2- نام خانوادگی ... و اسمهای زیر را دارم
محمد رضا                    رضایی فر
محمد حسن                 رضایی منش
محمد.........n                 رضایی.........n

حالا میخواهم بانک خود را بر حسب نامهایی که رشته محمد در نام آنها و رشته
رضا در فامیل آنها وجود دارد فیلتر کنم.
شما چه راهی را پیشنهاد میکنید؟

2- اگر کلمه محمد در قسمت دوم نام باشد چه؟  مانند (علی محمد)

با تشکر.

----------


## (امید)

ADOQuery1.close;
ADOQuery1.SQL.tex&#58;=' select * from bankname  where fname like N ' + #39 + '%' + edit1.text+ '%'+#39' +and lname like N'+ #39+'%' edit2.text+'%'+#39;
ADOQuery1.open;

edit1.text می تونه مثلا شامله محمد و edit2.text  شامله رضا  باشه

امید

----------


## دلفی3000

من نتونستم از این راه حل استفاده کنم چون دلفی از من ایراد میگرفت.
اگر راه حل بهتری دارید لطفا به من کمک کنید.

با تشکر.

----------


## amirrf

نوع دیتابیس رو مشخص نکردید. کدى که امید نوشته بجز اشتباه کوچک در جابجاشدن '  و + درست است.

----------


## دلفی3000

من از Paradox استفاده میکنم. در ضمن اشتباهات گرامری را رفع کردم ولی
در موقع انجام Query خطا میگیرد.

----------


## دلفی3000

من از فرمانهای زیر استفاده کردم ولی باز هم ارور میگیرد.

FilterStr&#58;='Costumer_Name='+chr&#40;39&#41;+'*  '+edit1.Text+chr&#40;39&#41;+'*'+'and Costumer_Fam='+'*'+chr&#40;39&#41;+edit2.Text+chr&  #40;39&#41;+'*';
Table1.Filter&#58;=FilterStr;
Table1.Filtered&#58;=True;

----------


## (امید)

سلام

دلفی 3000عزیز باید همیشه انتظار ایراد رو داشته باشی. 

کد بالایی فقط یه جابجای بین ' و + لازم داشت من تصحیح کردمش :

ADOQuery1.close; 
ADOQuery1.SQL.tex&#58;=' select * from bankname  where fname like N ' + #39 + '%' + edit1.text+ '%'+#39 +'and lname like N'+ #39+'%' edit2.text+'%'+#39; 
ADOQuery1.open; 


و اما می تونی از پارامتر هم استفاده کنی .
برای این کار تو proprtes > SQL بنویس :

select inb from bookb where inb like &#58;p0

p0  اسمی است که برای پارامتر اتنخاب کردی
حالا تو propertes>parameters  نوع p0  رو ftstring انتخاب کن
و این کد رو بنویس

adoquery1.close;
adoquery1.Parameters&#91;0&#93;.Value&#58;='%'+edi  t1.text+'%';
adoquery1.open;


موفق باشی.

امید

----------

